# Police officer escapes teenage hit/run with minor injuries



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

> Police officer escapes teenage hit/run with minor injuries
> December 9, 2004
> 
> By Ezra Blair
> ...


 www.mvtimes.com

These kids are off to a great start. Luckily Officer Santon is OK. Good work.


----------

